# Réussir un Triple Boot Windows 7, Leopard , Ubuntu 8.10   !!



## jujusous3 (1 Février 2009)

Bonjour, Voila un tuto très détaillé, pour l'installation d'un triple boot avec Ubuntu, Windows 7, et Leopard sur un Macbook pro. Sachez que pour en arrivez là, j'ai du y passez une semaine complète à cherchez sur le net, à formater, à installer, à jongler avec tous les cd d'installations, à reformater, à réinstaller......Il a fallu un acharnement conséquent pour en arriver là, mais je suis fier d'y être parvenu, et je serais content si ça vous permet d'y arriver vous aussi, n'hésitez pas à me poser des questions, je me ferais un plaisir d'y répondre immédiatement 

Peu de personnes ont su me répondre sur les forums pour m'aider, car tous les tutos trouvés sur le net marchaient pour un triple boot mais avec Windows XP ou Vista, seul cette méthode ci dessous fonctionne pour Windows 7. Vous ne trouverez aucun autre tuto pour un triple boot Windows 7, Ubuntu, Leopard sur le net. Je suis donc fier d'avoir réussi à le faire!

Bon courage!


1) Il faut tout d'abord faire une sauvegarde complète de Leopard avec Time Machine, pour cela vous pouvez utiliser un disque dure externe que vous devrez formater ou une time capsule.

2) Il faut ensuite redémarrer en insérant le cd de Leopard, appuyez sur la touche "C" pour démarrer à partir du cd. Vous arrivez à la première étape de l'installation de Leopard, ne suivez pas les instructions, n'installez rien, cliquez juste sur "Utilitaires" en haut, puis sur "Utilitaire de disque" dans le menu déroulant. Dans la liste à gauche, cliquez sur le premier élément, c'est à dire votre disque dur principal. Cliquez ensuite sur "Partitionner", mettez 1 partition dans configuration de volume" , cliquez ensuite sur "Options", choisissez "Disque MBR" , validez. Mettez ensuite "4 partitions" dans configuration de volume. Vous avez ainsi 4 "morceaux" ou "partitions" de disque dur. 

Cliquez sur le premier morceau en haut, ça sera votre partition pour Mac OSx, mettez donc la taille de l'espace personnel désiré pour Mac, pour le format mettez "Mac Os étendu(journalisé) ", et pour le nom mettez ce qui vous chante, par exemple: "Mac OSx".

Ensuite, cliquez sur le deuxième morceau, qui sera pour Windows, mettez "Fat" pour le format, pour le nom mettez "Windows" et la taille que vous désirez pour Windows.

Passons maintenant au troisième morceau, qui sera pour votre espace disponible sous "Ubuntu" (partition / ) ,  pour le format mettez "Fat" , pour le nom mettez par exemple : "Ubuntu1" et la taille désiré pour Ubuntu.

Enfin, pour le 4 ème morceau, mettez "Fat" dans format et "Etendue" pour le nom, cette partition sera ce qu'on appelle le "Swap" de Ubuntu, c'est à dire une partition qui permettra de de placer temporairement les données lorsque la RAM sera pleine. Pour la taille , elle est théoriquement proportionnelle à la ram, j'ai 2go de Ram j'ai mis une taille d'1 go, mais j'aurais pu mettre plus. Si vous voulez créer une partition /Home pour séparer vos données personnelles de ceux du système, alors mettez une taille plus grande.

Au total, en additionnant les tailles de chaque "morceau" , vous devez avoir une taille qui ne dépasse pas celle de votre disque dur(la taille exacte de votre disque dur est indiqué en bas à droite de la fenetre de l'utilitaire de disque.

Après avoir vérifié que tout est bon, alors cliquez sur appliquez, si vous avez une fenetre qui vous demande si vous êtes sur de vouloir partitionner, dites "oui".



3) Après que le partitionnement soit terminé, redémarrer avec le cd d'installation de Leopard dans le lecteur, appuyez sur la touche "C" au démarrage, brancher votre disque dur externe avec votre sauvegarde Time machine dessus, suivez la procédure d'installation jusqu'à ce qu'à ce que vous puissiez choisir d'utilisez une sauvegarde Time Machine, installer la sauvegarde sur la première partition.

(Si vous n'avez pas de sauvegarde, alors installez Mac osx sur la première Partition, vous allez avoir une avertissement, changer le type de partition pour la première partition UNIQUEMENT avec l'utilitaire de disque , avec "Options" et mettez HFS+ .)

4) Une fois la restauration de Time Machine terminée, (ou l'installation pour certains) , vous redémarrer mais cette fois ci sans le cd dans le lecteur, et sans appuyez sur la touche "C". Vous allez arrivez sur Mac Osx fraichement installé, ne perdez pas de temps à vouloir installer tous vos programmes ou à personnaliser votre Beau MacOSx , vous ferez ça plus tard. Allez sur internet, et téléchargez "Refit" à cette adresse : http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/refit/rEFIt-0.12.dmg?download

Double cliquez sur le fichier dmg que vous venez de télécharger, et installer ensuite refit.

5) Redémarrer, en principe si Refit est bien installé, vous devez avoir un menu au démarrage intitulé "Refit" avec l'icone de MacOsx, selectionnez MacOsx et appuyez sur Entrée.

Si vous n'avez pas ce menu, soit vous n'avez pas installé Refit correctement, soit essayez de redémarrer pour être sur que le menu ne s'affiche toujours pas. Dans les 2 cas, recommencez l' installation de Refit.

6) Vous arrivez sur Mac OSx, ne faites toujours rien dessus, insérer le cd d'Ubuntu , et redémarrez, normalement, vous allez avoir le menu de Refit qui s'affiche(il faut parfois attendre quelques secondes), avec au choix Mac Osx ou le cd d'Ubuntu . selectionnez le cd d'ubuntu et validez en appuyant sur entrée.

7) Un menu avec toutes les langues dispo pour Ubuntu s'affiche , selectionnez "Français" et appuyez sur entrée, ensuite selectionnez la première option : "Essayez ce cd" et appuyez sur entrée. Ubuntu démarre, ça peut être un peu long... 

Quand vous arrivez sur le bureau de Ubuntu, Cliquez sur Système dans la barre en haut, allez dans administration, et cliquez sur "Editeur de Partition"(ou Gparted ça dépend) .

Choisissez votre deuxième partition(ne touchez surtout pas à la première partition, c'est à dire celle que vous avez crée pour MacOSx, ni à celle qui fait 200mo) .
Formatez cette deuxième partition(clique droit, formatter) en sélectionnant le format : "NTFS".

Pour la troisième partition, formattez là en "ext3" .

Pour la 4ème partition, supprimez là(clique droit, supprimer)  , puis clique-droit sur l'espace libre et nouvelle partition, un menu vous propose alors la taille que vous laissez au maximum et dans le menu déroulant qui vous propose  "partition principale", vous choisissez "etendue" puis ok. Ensuite DANS la partition étendue, nous allons créer des partitions logiques, , la première pour le SWAP(selectionner, nouvelle partition, partition logique, et mettez "linux-swap" , j'ai mis 1go comme taille), la seconde pour de X go pour le /home, et vous pouvez en faire une troisème en Fat32 qui vous servira comme partition d'échange entre tous les sytèmes, mais c'est optionnel, tout comme la partition /home, seule la partition SWAP est vraiment indispensable.

Cliquez sur Applquez en haut de la fenetre de l'éditeur de partition, attendez que tout soit fini.



8) On va maintenant installer Ubuntu, cliquez donc sur "Installer" sur le bureau de Ubuntu, 
Choissisez la langue, le type de clavier, l'heure, puis sur l'écran suivant, selectionner installation manuelle, selectionner la partition que l'on avait nommé "Slash", autrement dit la troisième(sda3) , créer un point de montage de type "/" en "ext3" . Lancer ensuite l'installation. 

A la fin, cliquez sur "redémarrer".

Lors du redémarrage, vous devez maintenant avoir la pomme de MacOSx et Le pingouin pour Ubuntu , et si vous n'avez pas encore enlever le cd, vous devez aussi avoir l'icone de Ubuntu avec un cd, demarrer sur l'icone de Ubuntu avec un disque dur(pas celle avec un cd), arrivé sur le bureau de Ubuntu, ejectez le cd. Insérer le cd de Windows 7, et redémarrer, vous allez avoir le meu refit avec l'icone du CD de Windows 7, cliquez dessus et valider en appuyant sur entrée. Quand on on vous demande d'appuyez sur une touche, faites le, sinon, vous n'allez pas démarrer sur le cd de windows, c'est important, si vous avez oublié d'appuyez sur une touche, redémarrer sur le cd de WIndows 7 et n'oubliez pas cette fois d'appuyez sur une touche quand on vous le demande...

9) Vous arrivez sur le menu d'installation de Windows 7, selectionner la langue du clavier, et cliquez sur suivant, cliquez sur Install Now . Vous allez avoir un écran avec toutes les partitions que vous avez crée, faites très attention de ne pas vous trompez, vous devez selectionnez la deuxième partition, celle que vous avez appelé "Windows" et que vous avez formaté en NTFS. Selectionner là et lacer l'installation, si le bouton est grisé, selectionner la partition WIndows, cliquez sur "advanced options", ou "drive options" , et cliquez sur format, ensuite vous pourrez la selectionner et lancer l'installation dessus. Windows va redémarre plusieurs fois endant l'installation, n'oubliez pas d'appuyez sur une touche quand on vous le demandera pour utliser le cd au démarrage. 

10) Une fois l'installation de Windows terminé, redémarrez en mettant le cd de ubuntu dans le lecteur, choississez le cd de Ubuntu dans le menu de refit(l'icone avec le cd, pas avec le disque dur), choisissez votre langue, et cliquez sur "essayez ce cd", vous arrivez sur le bureau de ubuntu, ouvrez l'édteur de partition, vérifiez seulement que vous avez bien comme partitionnement:

sda1 Mac
sda2 Windows
sda3 /
..............

Si votre " / " est bien sda3 , alors quitez l'éditeur de partition, allez dans accessoires, et cliquez sur "terminal", tapez "sudo grub"  (sans les guillemets bien sur) . Tapez ensuite : "root (hd0,2)" puis "setup (hd0,2)" (n'oubliez pas les espaces, si vous voulez être sur de ne pas vous trompez, faites un copier coller, et ne mettez pas les guillemets).

Ensuite, tapez "quit"

12) Vous pouvez redémarrer, vous devriez maintenant avoir les trois choix : Mac, Ubuntu, ou Windows  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Génial non?




Un merci ne coûte rien.....


----------



## puy0 (9 Février 2009)

Merci pour ton post, j'ai également pour ma part passé un peu de temps sur cette question...
OSX+W7+Ubuntu sur un MBP. (4,1)

J'allais tout repartitionner, W7 refusant de démarrer, lorsque j'ai vu ton post...
...Qui m'a épargné quelques heures de barres de progression 

Donc merci m'sieur.

(Bon au final je me demande si un bon vieux vmware fusion ne suffit pas en fait )


----------



## trodat (15 Février 2009)

Félicitations.
Est-ce que vous avez mis à jour le MBR de refit au cours des démarrages successifs*?


----------



## PO_ (16 Février 2009)

Un grand merci pour ce tutorial très didactique.

Finalement, je me demande si je vais pas essayer Windows 7. Ça m'éviterait de payer une licence Windows XP ou Vista 

En fait mon but est de tester X Plane 9 dans différents environnements. Quelqu'un sait s'il tourne sur Windows 7 ? ? ?


----------



## lfmac (9 Mars 2009)

Je te remercie infiniment pour ton tuto 
il ma pour mes installations qui est différents des tiens
Mac OSx + Windows Pro + Windows pro + partition DATA (un pour le travail et l'autre pour les loisirs)
Quand je tester les autres tuto j'avais des erreurs de hal.dll et  UNMOUNTABLE BOOT VOLUME
Ces bug était certainment du a une incomatibiliter avec la GPT et la MBR

Bien jouer pour l'astuce à l'intalation de leopard avec le time machine

Merci encore


----------



## jujusous3 (9 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous, je suis vraiment content que ça ai pu servir à quelqu'un et que ça ai marché, . Pour répondre à trodat, je n'ai pas mis à jour le mbr de refit au cours des redémarrages, et pour PO_ , je pense que X Plane 9 tournera sous Windows 7, la plupart des logiciels ou jeux que j'ai eu a testé ont fonctionné sans problème.


----------



## trodat (9 Mars 2009)

Je n'ai mis à jour le mbr que au début de l'installation après avoir partitionné.
Je me demande ce que ça ferait si je le faisait maintenant, mais j'ai pas envie de faire planter mon installation Leopard + 7 + PureOS.


----------



## macnewbie2009 (1 Juillet 2009)

J'ai essayé à peu près tout ce que j'ai trouvé sur le net pour faire un triple boot sur un macbook pro et le vôtre est le premier qui fonctionne, il est court et très clair donc très simple à utiliser.
Bravo et merci


----------



## ElTiburonQC (3 Juillet 2009)

Petite question toute simple :

Après avoir suivi ton tuto pour 7 + Leopard + Ubuntu 8.10, et que disons, tout fonctionne à merveille, pourrais-je simplement mettre un CD de Vista dans mon iMac, formatter la deuxième partition (Windows 7) et y installer Vista sans que reFit, ou Grub ou Bootcamp (je ne prends pas de chances ) ne rechigne et me sorte une erreur ? (Puisque ce serait une autre version de Windows que 7)

Car j'aimerais bien tester 7, mais si je ne suis pas satisfait, je risque sûrement de vouloir retourner sous Vista pour ma partie "Windows" de mon Mac et je n'aimerais pas tout foutre en l'air.

Merci pour ce super tuto en passant


----------



## fennder (17 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour a tous,
j'ai suivi ton tutorial à la lettre mais a partir de l'étape 3 j'ai un probleme : impossible d'installer OS X sur la partition mac OS x c (Mac OS étendu (journalisé)).
En effet un peutit point d'exclamation rouge indique qu'il est impossible d'installer OS x sur le volume qui soit etre partitionné en Tableau de partition GUID.
Que dois-je faire ?
Merci d'avance !

merci quand même pour le tuto ! 

edit : Ma faute ! j'avais mal lu, et avec time machine ca marche impec ! merci !


----------



## ledut (1 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour ce très bon tutoriel.

*Je me suis juste galéré à 2 endroits, et je donne les solutions ci-dessous :*

- *étape n°3* :Il y a une erreur : Il ne faut pas suivre les étapes de l'installation (dans la fenètre principale, au centre de l'écran) mais *aller dans les menus en haut de l'écran* et choisir "restaurer" pour utiliser la time machine. Si vous ne le faites pas, à l'étape 3 : l'ordinateur refusera toujours d'installer Léopard sur sa partition. Apparemment, on est plusieurs à voir lutté à cet endroit (cf commentaires).​
- *étape n°7* :lors de la création de la 2ième partition (celle de windows, qui est en NFTS) : ajouter le *"drapeau" : "/boot"*. Cela permet de rendre la partition active. si vous ne le faites pas, à l'étape 9: windows Vista refusera toujours de s'installer sur sa partition.​
- étape n°11 :il n'y a pas d'étape n°11 (c'est un détail)​
Voilà, à présent, j'ai un ordinateur ultime : Mac, linux, Windows; portable et fixe (je l'ai relié la plupart du temps à un moniteur et un clavier sans fil !):king:

__________________________________________________________________________________________
---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h10 ----------

Mon dernier soucis que je n'ai pas encore réussi à resoudre : 

*refit* me propose 5 partitions de boot  : les 3 OS + 2 autres : ma partition de partage et une autre intitulée : "partition 6" qui doit être soit la participation de swap soit ou un espace non alloué de 4Mo...
Quoiqu'il en soit, sur le plan esthétique et fonctionnelle, je voudrais:
- cacher les 2 partitions en trop dans le boot de refit
- modifier l'ordre d'affichage des OS

_Pour résumer : lorsque j'allume le Mac, 
- refit me propose dans l'ordre : Windows, Linux, Partition partage, Partiton 6, Apple.
- et je voudrais qu'il me propose :  Windows, Apple, Linux._

Si quelqu'un a une idée là-dessus je suis preneur !


----------



## mousse623 (29 Octobre 2009)

Bonjuor j'ai longuement lu ton tuto et je me demandé si il marcher sur un MacBook tout simplement et j'avais une question est ce que on est obliger de faire un save ou de reformater pour installer tous sa on peu pas directement faire les partion avec lutilitaire de disque de Mac Os ? 
Très bien expliquer sinon


----------



## hulkyoann (30 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si on peut utiliser Bootcamp et parallels avec ton triple boot.
Je m'explique :
j'aimerais avoir Windows, Linux, et Mas OS X.6
mais je voudrais qu'au démarrage par défaut ce soit Snow Leopard. Et que je puisse utilisé Linux et Windows en virtualisation avec parallels quand je suis sur X.
De plus est ce que windows et Linux reconnaissent le clavier Apple, car j'ai déja eu le cas avec Fedora où il ne reconnaissait pas mon clavier, ce qui est assez génant.
Voilà.
PS: est il obligé d'utiliser refit, ne peut-on pas utiliser la touche ALT ?

Merci, et bonne journée.


----------



## Scandale (10 Novembre 2009)

Bravo et merci pour ton tuto, j'ai hate de tester ça et il est vrai qu'il est difficiler de trouver de la documentation sur le triple boot sur mac. Pour ma part je vais l'utiliser avec Snow Leapard et Debian Lenny mais je pense que ça devrait s'adapter.

As tu installé windows 7 et linux avec efi ?

Pour compléter le document tu devrais dire d'installer les pilotes bootcamp qui sont sur le premier cd de osx. en revanche sur les nouveaux mac, il y a juste un petit souci de pilote son sur ces pilotes (on a -16db par défaut) et il faut prendre un autre pilote dispo sur la toile.


----------



## Plastik (13 Novembre 2009)

Merci jujusous3 pour ton tuto.
Petite critique constructive. Il est vrai qu'il serait bien pour ton tuto de clarifier ton explication sur la partition Linux et d'ajouter les suppléments de ledut. Pour le son sous Seven avec un MBP voici le lien direct vers le bon pilote.

Perso j'ai installé Ubuntu 9.10 qui a pour loader grub-pc (grub 2) et je n'arrive pas à trouver l'équivalent des commandes ci-dessus...
Si quelqu'un à une idée... C'est par ici.


----------



## gillyns (15 Novembre 2009)

merci : je me demandais comment partitionner depuis le CD (car bootcamp ne marche pas).
donc je fais une sauvegarde time machine, je boote sur le CD, je partitionne, je réinstalle OSX avec mes donnés time machine, puis je boote sur le CD de windows et j'installe win sur ma partiton créée pour windows. ca devrais marcher aller je vais bientot me lancer...


----------



## Plastik (15 Novembre 2009)

J' ai enfin trouvé la solution à mon problème. 
*
Si vous voulez installer Ubuntu 9.10 avec le tuto ci-dessus voilà comment faire.
*
Une fois Ubuntu installé vous allez devoir désinstaller grup-pc (grub 2) pour le remplacer par grub-legacy (grub 1).

1) Lancer votre partition d'Ubuntu.
_Note: Si le mal est déjà fait téléchargez ceci, gravez le, lancez le et au premier prompt tapez "grubdisk". Vous devriez arriver à lancer Ubuntu.

_2) Désinstallez grub-pc.

On renomme le dossier de grub-pc de manière à le conserver en cas de soucis. Vous pourrez l'effacer à la fin si tout fonctionne bien.
 

```
sudo mv /boot/grub /boot/grub_backup
```
On crée un nouveau dossier boot/grub qui accueillera grub-legacy.


```
sudo mkdir /boot/grub
```
On désinstalle grub-pc.


```
sudo apt-get --purge remove grub-pc grub-common os-prober
```
_Note: Si vous avez des messages d'erreur concernant os-prober n'en tenez pas compte il sera réinstallé avec grub-legacy.

_On vous demande si vous êtes sure de vouloir désinstaller grub-pc. Vous répondez oui.

3) Installez grub-legacy.

On télécharge les paquets et on les installe.


```
sudo apt-get install grub
```
On configure grub-legacy.


```
sudo update-grub
```
On vous demande si vous voulez bien créer le menu.lst. Vous répondez oui.
_
Note: Si vous avez bien suivi le tuto en tête de post les commandes qui suivent sont faites pour vous. Si vous les avez adaptées et bien adaptez encore_!


```
sudo grub-install /dev/sda3
```


```
sudo grub
```


```
root (hd0,2)
```


```
setup (hd0,2)
```


```
quit
```
4) On restaure le mbr de Windows Seven (Uniquement si Windows ne boot pas normalement).

Lancez votre CD de Windows Seven et au moment voulu "Appuyez sur une touche".
Une fois devant le joli menu, plutôt qu' "Installer" choisissez en bas "Réparer l'ordinateur".
Après quelques chargements, lancez l'"Invite de commandes".
Entrez les commandes suivantes:


```
bootrec.exe /fixmbr
```


```
bootrec.exe /fixboot
```
Redémarrez votre PC et voilà! 
Voilà trois partoches qui boot sans soucis.
(S'il-vous-plaît ayez une pensée émue pour moi qui ai passer 6 jours non-stop pour trouver la solution... )

*
@ledut (et à tous ceux qui ne veulent que leurs jolies partitions systèmes au boot de rEFIt ).*

 
Pour ce qui est des partitions j'ai eu le même soucis.
Il faut donc:

 
1) Mettre ton "home" sur ton "/". Perso je l'ai fait dès l'installation mais je t'ai trouvé un très bon tuto.

2) Avec Gparted tu supprimes l'ancienne partition "home". (Espace libre)

3) Crée un fichier d'échange sur ta partition "/" pour remplacer ton swap comme ceci:

 


```
sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/file.swap bs=1024M count=1
```
 _1024_ est la taille en Mo d'un fichier swap. _1_ est le nombre de fichier swap. Si tu as une erreur avec "_bs=1024M count=1_" tu peux tenter "_bs=512M count=2_" Ca revient exactement au même.
Bien évidemment tu met la quantité que tu veux...



```
sudo mkswap /file.swap
```
 Cette commande déclare ton fichier "file.swap" comme étant un fichier d'échange. *Note bien l'UUID fournit*.


```
sudo swapon /file.swap
```
 Cette commande l'active en tant que swap.


```
sudo gedit /etc/fstab
```
 Une fenêtre Gedit s'ouvre. Tu y ajoutes cette ligne avec l'UUID (à la place des X) que tu as noté plus haut.

```
# /file.swap UUID=XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX none          swap    sw
/file.swap  none   swap   sw   0   0
```

Ton swap est maintenant activé. Pour vérifier:


```
swapon -s
```
 Tu remarques que ta partition swap est toujours là. C'est normal.

 
4) Tu démarres sur ton live CD et tu édites de nouveau ton fichier fstab en supprimant la ligne de ton ancienne partition. Ne te trompe pas.

5) Tu lances Gparted et tu supprimes ta partition swap (si c'est une étendue supprime la logique qui s'y trouve puis l'étendue). Espace libre.

6) Tu clique sur ta partition "/" (qui contient maintenant ton "home" et ton "swap") et tu fais "redimensionner". Tu lui alloue tout l'espace dispo. (ancienne swap et home)

 
Et voilà un beau rEFIt tout propre! 

 
Pour ce qui est de l'ordre d'apparition je crois que cela se fait par ordre alphabétique. Dans rEFIt j'ai dans l'ordre:
"Mac OS X on *M*ac OS Leopard", "Windows on *P*artition *1*", "Linux on *P*artition *2*".
Si tu met comme étiquette "Partition 1+_caractère_" à ta partition Mac sous OSX tu devrais pouvoir les classer comme tu voulais.

*
Annexes:*

Pour finir un petit lien pour personnaliser rEFIt.
Et une petite astuce pour ceux qui voudrez un joli splash screen au boot d'Ubuntu à la place des lignes toutes tristes. Usplash.


----------



## Prémi (17 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir, 
J'ai essayé le tuto, mais dans mon cas je voulais simplement réaliser un double boot (Snow Leopard et Seven) ainsi qu'une partition de donnée accessible depuis les deux OS. 
J'ai un problème car arpès avoir installé Snow leopar et rEFIT, je redémarre et je ne vois que le disque où Snow leopard est installé. 
A mon avis j'ai bien suivi la méthode avec le partitionnement et les schémas de partition, et ça ne fonctionne pas. 
Quelqu'un aurait-il eu le même problème ou connait la solution ? 

 Merci par avance


----------



## Plastik (18 Novembre 2009)

A part si tu tiens absolument à utiliser rEFIt, Bootcamp peut très bien faire le boulot.
La marche à suivre est assez simple: Applications -> Utilitaires -> Utilitaire Bootcamp.
Ensuite tu te laisse guider.

Sinon pour rEFIt tu as du te louper sur une manip'.
Tu as bien mis MBR comme table de partition?



> J'ai un problème car arpès avoir installé Snow leopar et rEFIT, je redémarre et je ne vois que le disque où Snow leopard est installé.



Ton CD de seven n'apparait pas?
As tu tenté de rester appuyé sur la touche "C" dès que ton Mac démarre (juste après le son d'intro)?
Cette manip' permet de te lancer directement sur ton CD.

Essaie d'être plus précis si tu veux un coup de main!


----------



## Prémi (18 Novembre 2009)

J'ai repris deux fois le partitionnement, j'ai même pour la dernière fois réalisé la configuration telle qu'elle est expliquée dans le Tuto (pour seven, linux et OSx). Et pour chaque disque de boot, lors du redemarrage, rEFIT trouve bien le DD pour OSx mais pas de disque de boot. 
J'ai démarrer en restant appuyé constemment sur "C", une autre fois en intermittant, et... toujours pas de disque en vue. 

Mon schéma de partition est bien en MBR j'ai relancé snow leopard avec ma time machine...je ne vois pas ce qui peut clocher.


----------



## Plastik (19 Novembre 2009)

Au vue de ce que tu viens de dire, le partitionnement n'as rien à voir là dedans.
Tu peux refaire ton partitionnement normal, le problème n'est pas là.


> Et pour chaque disque de boot, lors du redemarrage, rEFIT trouve bien le DD pour OSx mais pas de disque de boot.


:mouais: Tu parles de quoi là? D'un CD?
Quand tu met ton disque de Seven ce dernier n'apparait pas?

Si c'est le cas c'est que ton original est rayé (ou ta version DL mal gravé ).
Parce que rEFIt pourrait (ça m'est arrivé pour Clonezillia, à bon entendeur) ne pas reconnaitre ton disque. Mais en restant appuyé sur "C" rEFIt n'est même pas lancer, et ton Mac boot direct sur le CD.

Quand tu met ton CD dans le lecteur, tu le vois sous Léopard?
Si oui quand tu l'ouvres les fichiers y sont?
Essaie d'être clair, avec des mots simples, tout en fournissant un maximum de détails.


----------



## Scandale (19 Novembre 2009)

Salut hulkyoann,


hulkyoann a dit:


> Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si on peut utiliser Bootcamp et parallels avec ton triple boot.
> Je m'explique :
> j'aimerais avoir Windows, Linux, et Mas OS X.6
> mais je voudrais qu'au démarrage par défaut ce soit Snow Leopard. Et que je puisse utilisé Linux et Windows en virtualisation avec parallels quand je suis sur X.


Quel intérêt de faire ça ? De simples machines virtuelles te suffiront, mettre tes systèmes sur des partitions te compliqueront la vie de ne t'apporteront rien il me semble.


hulkyoann a dit:


> De plus est ce que windows et Linux reconnaissent le clavier Apple, car j'ai déja eu le cas avec Fedora où il ne reconnaissait pas mon clavier, ce qui est assez génant.
> Voilà.


Tu penses bien que tu n'es pas le premier utilisateur de Mac à utiliser Linux. En Live CD par exemple j'ai rencontré le même problème que toi et en cherchant un peu dans les mappages de clavier du live CD j'ai trouvé un truc nommé macintosh_vndr/fr.
Ouvres une console et tapes :
setxkbmap macintosh_vndr/fr
Pour fixer ce mappage de clavier à ton système ça ne doit pas être très compliqué en aller chercher un peu sur Google.


hulkyoann a dit:


> PS: est il obligé d'utiliser refit, ne peut-on pas utiliser la touche ALT ?
> 
> Merci, et bonne journée.


Mais de quoi tu peux bien parler ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h47 ----------

Salut, je viens de me lancer, tout s'est bien passé ou presque mais je suis bloqué à la réinstallation de Grub (arghh j'ai vu ton post trop tard Plastik) et jujusous3 a disparu de la surface de la terre, nous laissant un tuto outdated sans les nombreuses contributions remontées.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h18 ----------

Je viens de tester Super Grub Disk qui ne démarre pas sur mon MBP, ça me met "Loading Stage 2 ...." puis plus rien. Bon je suis coincé, si quelqu'un a une idée...
J'ai regardé vite fait si je pouvais booter ma partition Ubuntu sous OS X via VirtualBox mais ça n'est pas supporé apparement. Parallels sait le faire je crois bien. 

En revanche, une question ma taraude l'esprit. Un répertoire EFI est présent sur le CD de Ubuntu (à vérifier mais je suis presque sûr), ainsi que sur celui de Windows 7.

J'ai vu qu'on pouvait démarrer les CD "en mode EFI" depuis la console EFI présente dans rEFIt. Il faudrait donc creuser dans ce sens plutôt que de continuer les bricolages avec le MBR.  C'est tout de même mieux d'utiliser ce qui est natif surtout que le BIOS est voué à disparaitre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h58 ----------

Je viens de tester Super Grub Disk qui ne démarre pas sur mon MBP, ça me met "Loading Stage 2 ...." puis plus rien. Bon je suis coincé, si quelqu'un a une idée...
J'ai regardé vite fait si je pouvais booter ma partition Ubuntu sous OS X via VirtualBox mais ça n'est pas supporé apparement. Parallels sait le faire je crois bien. 

En revanche, une question ma taraude l'esprit. Un répertoire EFI est présent sur le CD de Ubuntu (à vérifier mais je suis presque sûr), ainsi que sur celui de Windows.

J'ai vu qu'on pouvait démarrer les CD "en mode EFI" depuis la console EFI présente dans rEFIt. Il faudrait donc creuser dans ce sens plutôt que de continuer les bricolages.


----------



## jujusous3 (19 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, je suis vraiment heureux que mon tuto est pu servir. Et en même temps désolé de ne pas avoir assurer le SAV  Pour être honnête, je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps en ce moment, j'ai regardé les différentes interventions et solutions apportées, je vais essayer de les intégrer dans le tuto. En tout cas, si jamais quelqu'un est motivé, il peut m'envoyer le tuto avec ses modifications et je le publierai en première page, à la place de l'ancien 

Je m'y colle dès ce soir, c'est promis 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h26 ----------

par contre pour éditer mon post en première page, je n'ai aucune idée de comment faire, si jamais un modo peut m'aider


----------



## Plastik (20 Novembre 2009)

@ jujusous3 merci.
Je pense qu'on peut plus éditer une fois une certaine période passée...

Ce qui m'amène à:

@Scandale
J'ai fais une erreur dans le lien fournit pour Super grub disk que je ne peux plus éditer!

J'ai eu le même soucis que toi (bloqué stage 2...) en fait tu doit utiliser System Rescue CD. Voici le lien direct pour l'iso qui convient aux macs Intel.
En fait ce CD contient super grub disk que tu dois lancer au prompt avec la commande indiqué dans mon tuto. 
Ce qui résoudra ton problème à coup sur...


----------



## gillyns (22 Novembre 2009)

c'est quoi l'utilité de "ReFit" ?


----------



## Plastik (22 Novembre 2009)

En tapant "rEFIt" dans google. Voici les trois premiers résultat:

*- The rEFIt Project 
*

*- rEFIt - Documentation (en)*

*- rEFIt - Documentation (fr)*

 Alors s'il-te-plaît tu prends 20 secondes pour te renseigner un minimum, puis tu reviens poser des questions si il y a un truc que tu ne comprends pas.


----------



## gillyns (22 Novembre 2009)

je veux dire : est-ce qu'on ne peut pas simplement :
- faire 3 partitions
- installer os x, windows et linux
- choisir l'OS en maintenant "option" enfoncé
?

donc je ne comprend pas pourquoi on aurait besoin de ce programme


----------



## Plastik (22 Novembre 2009)

> je veux dire : est-ce qu'on ne peut pas simplement :
> - faire 3 partitions
> - installer os x, windows et linux
> - choisir l'OS en maintenant "option" enfoncé



Non on ne peut pas. Pour te donner un exemple si je reste appuyé sur ALT au boot je me retrouve avec comme choix possible: Mac (pointe vers rEFIt) ou Windows. 

Cela doit être possible (je ne sais pas comment) par le biais du boot loader officiel.
Mais également beaucoup plus compliqué.
Avec Boot camp c'est fait en trois clics mais tu es limité au double boot. 

rEFIt et une surcouche de l'EFI. Il simplifie (et encore jette un coup d'oeil aux tutos) la mise en place et la gestion du multi-boot, en plus de fournir quelques outils et une belle interface graphique entièrement personnalisable.


----------



## jimmy64 (5 Décembre 2009)

bonjour à tous...

moi j'ai deux question qui restent floues pour ce tuto...

1. Normalement la MBR ne supporte que 4 partitions primaires. Apparament l'installation de rEFIT provoque la création d'une partition ce qui n'en laisse que 3, une par système alors comment cela se fait que tout le monde parle d'une partoche Swap et d'une d'échange ??????

2. Je ne comprend pas pourquoi il faille sauvegarder / restaurer Leopard dans les premières étapes. Pourquoi ne pas pouvoir le conserver et ajouter ensuite rEFIT + Win7 + Linux ???? (la question a déjà été posée mais aucune réponse....)

J'attends vos réponses pour pouvoir commencer l'install des 3 OS


----------



## Plastik (8 Décembre 2009)

Salut jimmy64!

Alors pour commencer rEFIt ne crée pas de partition. T'as vu ça où?
rEFIt s'installe sur ta partoche d'OSX.
Donc une partition OSX, une Ubuntu, une Seven et une d'échange.
4 partitions donc... 
Pour la partition de SWAP si tu lis bien le tuto il est écrit de la créer dans une partition étendue.

_"La partition étendue a été mise au point pour outrepasser la limite des quatre partitions principales, en ayant la possibilité de créer autant de lecteurs logiques que vous désirez dans celle-ci. Au moins un lecteur logique est nécessaire dans une partition étendue, car vous ne pouvez pas y stocker de données directement." _Source_.

_Deuxièmement la raison pour laquelle tu dois sauvegarder/restaurer OSX c'est le partitionnement + création de MBR. L'opération est vraiment simple et rapide...
Tu te branches un DD avec une partoche vierge, tu lances Time Machine, tu vas te faire couler un café, tu reviens lancer l'installation à partir de ta sauvegarde toute fraîche, tu bois ton café et le temps que tu laves la tasse l'installation est terminée! 

Si t'as d'autres questions...
Bonne install!


----------



## CHECKY 8 (18 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Avec beaucoup de retard, je découvre ce topic précieux : d'abord félicitations à son auteur et initiateur.

Je suis actuellement en dual boot XP/Ubuntu Hardy Héron sur un "vieux" Dell de 2005 et je vais passer à Mac mini (avec un dd interne de 320 GO) en janvier 2010 avec l'intention d'y ajouter plus tard Windows Seven et Ubuntu.

 J'avais initialement  pensé procéder ainsi :

- A la première installation de Leopard, créer une partition pour Mac (et 4 autres vierges pour plus tard )

- Découvrir Mac tranquillo pour lui-même pendant plusieurs semaines (Mac de suite relié à un dd externe de sauvegarde )

- Installer un peu plus tard  Windows Seven (avec une partition supplémentaire d'échange)

-  Installer enfin par dessus le tout Ubuntu (j'avais prévu d'attendre la prochaine LTS d'Ubuntu qui devrait sortir au printemps prochain)

Cependant, le post  initial de ce topic décrit *l'installation d' Ubuntu après celle de Mac mais avant celle de Seven :*

1)  Mais serait -il possible d'installer Seven après Mac et Ubuntu après Seven ? Si non : pourquoi ?

2) Si cela n'était pas possible, j'en conclurai qu'il vaudrait mieux installer de suite les 3  distributions sur le dd interne de mon futur Mac mini dans l'ordre Mac/Ubuntu/Seven.

3) Une fois ces trois distributions installées sur le dd interne, sera-t-il possible de les sauvegarder toutes les trois sur un même dd externe (formaté en fat 32, je suppose, puisque ce format permet d'associer Mac et Windows -sauf erreur de ma part- mais en ce qui concerne Linux/Ubuntu, est-ce que le fat 32 sera O.K ?)

Merci d'avance pour toute réponse !


----------



## ledut (20 Mars 2010)

Hello,

*Ici un tutoriel spécial windows 64bits !*

Pour info, j'avais déjà réalisé avec succès un trible boot sur Macbook 32bits, et je ne pensais pas me galérer autant sur le imac en 64bits. Rappelons rapidement qu'on peut installer un Windows 32bits sur un processeur 64bits et ne pas avoir tous les problèmes ci-dessous, mais c'est juste dommage concernant les performances de la machine (64bits > 32 bits). J'ai finalement réussi aussi un triple boot Winows Vista 64bits puis Windows Seven 64bits sur un iMac. C'était assez difficile comparé à la version classique 32bits. Je donne ici les différences et les solutions.

1) Le DVD d'install :
Le DVD d'installation de windows 64 bits (Vista et Seven) n'est pas lu de base ! Il faut créer un nouveau DVD à partir de votre DVD original de Windows, après l'avoir fait passé par  le logiciel ImgBurn et modifié quelques paramètres qui ne s'inventent pas. Tout est expliqué en anglais sur la page : 
http://jowie.com/blog/post/2008/02/24/Select-CD-ROM-Boot-Type-prompt-while-trying-to-boot-from-Vista-x64-DVD-burnt-from-iso-file.aspx

2) Les drivers :
Une fois l'OS windows installé : le gestionnaire de périphérique indique que tous les drivers sont ok mais c'est faux ! Le son de marche pas etc,... Echec de l'installation de boot camp, y compris le dernier bootcamp 64bits. Qu'à celà ne tienne, on s'en passera et il faudra installer les périphériques un par un en fouillant dans le DVD (snow) leopard. Installer les pilotes son, bluetooth, clavier etc... Si certains pilotes manquent : répérer leur marque et nom grâce au logiciel everest et aller les chercher sur le site  du constructeur (chez moi, c'était necessaire pour pilote carte wifi et carte graphique).

De mémoire ça devait être les seuls problèmes rencontrés. En tout cas, tout fonctionne à merveille aujourd'hui.
Concernant ubuntu, j'ai utilisé la version amd64 (qui est aussi prévue pour intel 64) sans problème particulier.
Quant à snow leopard : il n'existe pas de version 64bits, on installe la version standart 32bits.

Seule problème à noter :
lors du boot de refit, mon clavier windows n'est pas toujours fonctionnel, j'ai donc laissé branché le clavier mac et je l'utilise dans refit pour changer d'os au demarrage lorsque le clavier windows ne répond pas.

Sinon concernant mes petits soucis _esthétiques_ de refit :
Déjà : un grand merci à Plastik pour sa technique du fichier swap (et désolé pour le merci aussi tardif), ça marche bien.
Finalement j'ai un soucis supplémentaire, pas méchant mais j'ai la flemme de le corriger... Pour lancer Linux, dans refit, je n'ai pas l'icône du pingouin mais le losange  de la partition "standard". Je pense que c'est du au fait que lors de l'installation de unbuntu j'ai changé la localisation de l'installation de Grub, que j'ai mis sur la partition linux. J'aurai peut-être du le laisser par défaut, au début du disque. C'est juste un problème esthétique, j'ai pas cherché plus loin.
Enfin j'ai toujours un partition en trop, qui n'existe pas, et je n'ai vraiment pas réussi à m'en débarasser !

Voilà j'espère que mon point sur le 64 bits en interessera quelques uns. Ce threat reste d'une grande aide pour le triple boot et se complète régulièrement !


----------



## lepetitpiero (25 Mars 2010)

@Premi: Chez moi pour que rEFlt voir le VCD il faut:
1) sous mac osx mettre le cd dans le lecteur et le laisser monter
2) redemarrer (ctrl+cmd+eject)
3) et là le cd apparaît sous rEFlt


----------



## nodifo (30 Avril 2010)

Bonjour

Je tiens à exprimer à quel point ce topic est  passionnant, le tuto clair et les compléments sur Ubuntu 9.10 et  /file.swap indispensables. Je suis un switcher de très fraîche date  puisque j'ai reçu mon nouveau macbook pro il y a moins de trois jours.  Ne voulant pas perdre le bénéfice et de windows 7 et de linux, j'ai  recherché "triple boot ..." sur google et je suis arrivé rapidement sur  ce topic. 

Le tuto fonctionne parfaitement, *à un très gros  détail près concernant rEFIt (cf à la fin : problème de démarrage)*.  Grâce aux contributions des uns et des autres, j'ai installé Mac OS X  sur la première partition, Windows 7 professionnel sur la deuxième  partition, Ubuntu 9.10 sur la troisième avec le fichier /file.swap (donc  pas de swap sur la quatrième partition, ni de /Home d'ailleurs). Avec  GParted, la quatrième partition est une partition étendue que j'ai  laissée vide (ni swap, ni /home). Elle accueillera peut-être d'autres  distributions Linux. Je ne sais pas encore si c'est possible. Je n'ai  rien tenté dans ce sens. Peut-être avez-vous essayé.

J'ai suivi  le tuto à la lettre *jusqu'à la fin de l'étape 6*. J'avais donc  installé rEFIt, redémarré deux fois.  Le menu de rEFIt s'affiche et me  donne le choix de démarrage entre Mac OS X et le CD de Ubuntu. 

Je  clique sur le CD et là s'affiche le message suivant :

rEFIt - Booting Legacy OS
Starting legacy loader
Error : Not found while loading legacy loader
Please  make sure that you have the latest firmware update installed
* hit  any key to continue *

*Donc il m'est impossible de  booter, depuis le menu de rEFIt,  sur un CD, ni plus tard sur  Windows7 ou sur Ubuntu. Seul MacOSX boote.*

J'ai cherché un  peu sur google mais le peu que j'ai lu m'a découragé. Apparemment il  faut mettre à jour bootcamp. Vu le peu de temps dont je disposais et mon  impatience de voir le multiboot fonctionner, j'ai alors décidé de  continuer le tuto de la manière suivante : 

- j'avais recours à  la touche "C" au redémarrage, chaque fois que j'avais besoin du CD  d'Ubuntu ou du CD de Windows ou du CD de supergrub ( détail : le CD *System  Rescue CD *ne fonctionnait pas ou du moins je n'ai pas su  l'utiliser. La seule fois où il a réussi à booter sur Ubuntu, le  pointeur de la souris restait bloqué et j'ai dû donc éteindre le mac en  appuyant sur la touche power du mac. C'est sauvage et peu élégant. Alors  j'ai gravé la dernière iso de *Super Grub Disk* et là je boote sur  ce que je veux (ubuntu, windows)). Lorsque l'installation de Windows  exigeait plusieurs boot automatiques avec le CD d'installation, je  m'empressait d'appuyer sur la touche "C" au redémarrage. 
- le menu  rEFIt ne m'a servi qu'à booter sur Mac OS X.
- pour booter sur Ubuntu  ou sur Windows installés sur les partitions 2 et 3 : je boote sur Mac  OS X puis j'insère le CD de *Super_Grub *puis je reboote en restant  appuyé sur la touche C.

J'ai exécuté tout le tuto et il  fonctionne impeccablement. Les trois OS fonctionnent. Mais mon problème,  c'est le démarrage.

*Problème de démarrage avec rEFIT

*-Pour  booter sur Mac OS X : à partir du menu rEFIt, sans soucis
-Pour booter sur Ubuntu ou Windows, rEFIt ne fonctionne pas et affiche toujours la  même erreur (cf plus haut). J'ai besoin de démarrer sur le CD de Super Grub pour y accéder.  

Je suis donc bloqué à ce stade. Merci d'avance pour toute  suggestion. Et surtout merci encore pour ce topic.

nodifo


----------



## nodifo (30 Avril 2010)

nodifo a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je tiens à exprimer à quel point ce topic est  passionnant, le tuto clair et les compléments sur Ubuntu 9.10 et  /file.swap indispensables. Je suis un switcher de très fraîche date  puisque j'ai reçu mon nouveau macbook pro il y a moins de trois jours.  Ne voulant pas perdre le bénéfice et de windows 7 et de linux, j'ai  recherché "triple boot ..." sur google et je suis arrivé rapidement sur  ce topic.
> 
> ...


----------



## nodifo (2 Mai 2010)

Finalement le problème est réglé de la manière suivante :

j'avais installé rEFIt 0.12, en suivant le lien donné dans le tuto. Or rEFIt en est actuellement à la version 0.14. J'ai installé donc celle-ci sur l'ancienne version et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

Nodifo


----------



## youyou54 (5 Mai 2010)

J'avais tenté à la réception de mon macbook de faire quelque chose de similaire et du coup par expérience je vous déconseille très fortement de faire une telle chose.
Cela donne des systèmes très instables.
Vous aurez déjà assez de problèmes avec Bootcamp tout seul (cf. mon dernier problème) !!


----------



## SveDec (23 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Après plusieurs essais plus ou moins fructueux (cf le topic concernant ma première tentative), j'ai décidé de suivre le tuto du 1er post pour refaire une tentative et mettre en place un triple boot SL - XP64 - Ubuntu 10.04 sur mon MBP.
Mais, dès la première étape, il y a des soucis 
De nombreux points sont à éclaircir :
- Tout d'abord, pourquoi lors du formatage sélectionner une partition puis quatre partitions ? Ça ne sert à rien (ou alors éclairez ma lanterne) 
- Ensuite, Snow Leopard NE peut PAS s'installer sur un disque en MBR ! La seule solution est de le mettre en GUID. Cela dit, lors d'un précédent essai, j'ai réussi à installer les trois systèmes sur mon disque qui était bien en GUID. Pour mon nouvel essai je continue donc en GUID. Corrigez-moi, ou corrigez le tuto 
- Enfin, je n'ai pas regardé là en étant en GUID (SL est en train de s'installer), mais quand j'ai tenté le formatage en MBR il y a quelques minutes, la partition 1 d'OSX était disk0s1, la 2 de Windows disk0s2, la 3 d'Ubuntu disk0s3 (tout ça, normal) mais la partition "Etendue" était disk0s5. Pourquoi pas disk0s4 ?

Mmh, je viens de voir cette page : http://www.repaire.net/faqs_base_de...versus_guid_partition_table_gpt_200812031747/
Elle semble répondre à certaines interrogations mais en apporte d'autres : elle affirme notamment qu'il n'est pas possible de démarrer Windows depuis un disque en GUID, même si XP64 le reconnaît (pour le stockage des données). Or j'ai bien réussi à installer et booter sur mon XP64 ^^ Vous me direz, il n'est _officiellement_ pas possible d'installer XP64 sur un Mac ...
Aussi, si je comprend bien, en GUID le nombre de partitions est illimitée ? On pourrait donc séparer le SWAP d'Ubuntu de la partition d'échange ... mais est-ce que ça ne poserait pas de problème (à Windows, par exemple, même si Microsoft a défini la limite à 128) ?

Tout cela est bien compliqué 

Edit : Je continue donc ...
J'en suis maintenant à utiliser le Cd live d'Ubuntu. J'ai donc pu vérifier, et j'ai comme partitions :
- 1 : EFI -> fat32
- 2 : OSX -> hfs+
Un espace non alloué entre la 2 et la 3 (je ne sais pas pourquoi)
- 3 : Windows -> ntfs
- 4 : Linux -> ext3 (pourquoi on ne le mettrait pas en ext4, d'ailleurs ? problème de compatibilité avec OSX j'ai lu quelque part, mais je ne vois pas le rapport oO)
- 5 (et oui on peut dépasser en GUID) : le swap -> linux-swap
- 6 : Partition d'échange entre les OS -> fat32
Je m'entête donc dans la GUID et reste éloigné du tuto. On va voir si tout va bien .. ^^

Tout roule ... ah, il me demande si je veux installer le bootloader, et si oui, où. Je crois que c'est ça qui m'a posé problème lors d'un précédent essai. Comme le tuto n'indique rien, je suppose qu'il faut l'installer, et PAS dans la partition Linux précisément, donc à l'emplacement par défaut ? Il faudrait le préciser


----------



## SveDec (24 Mai 2010)

Je ne peux plus éditer le précédent message (180 minutes de délai), je me permet donc de reposter :
J'ai tout terminé ... effectivement Windows ne s'installe pas correctement, il lui manque le "ntoskrnl.exe" apparemment ... il semblerait que c'est un problème assez courant, mais vu que je ne l'ai pas eu les fois d'avant, je préfère tout refaire. À part ça, Ubuntu s'est installé correctement, et après avoir mis à jour le GRUB, j'ai bien mes trois OS proposés proprement (j'ai aussi un "legacy OS" correspondant à la partition d'échange en fat32 que j'ai faite, mais elle va virer aussi. Au pire je la ferai ainsi que celle du swap APRÈS avoir installé les OS, il me semble qu'il est possible de redimensionner une partition, même s'il y a déjà des données dessus ... non ?). Bref, je perds encore quelques heures là-dessus demain, et si tout fonctionne, je vous ferai un topo complet, ça pourra peut-être servir 
Bonne nuit !


----------



## SveDec (24 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je suis arrivé à mes fins 
Voilà ma méthode pour mettre en place un triple boot Mac OS 10.6 Snow Leopard / Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx / Windows XP Pro 64 bits (mais les manips doivent être semblables avec d'autres OS), inspirée du tuto du 1er post, ainsi que d'autres, postés sur le net.
Il faut avoir au préalable les trois CD/DVD d'installation des trois OS.

I	Installation de Snow Leopard

Insérez le CD d'installation de Snow Leopard.

Choisissez la langue française.

Lancez l'utilitaire de disque depuis le menu "Utilitaires".

Créez 3 partitions en GPT (GUID Partition Table) :
- Macintosh HD en Mac OS étendu journalisé (hfs+)
- Ubuntu en MS-DOS (fat32)
- Windows en MS-DOS (fat32)

Ouvrez le terminal.

Tapez la commande "diskutil list" (sans les guillemets).

Vérifiez que sur le disk1 (le disque dur de l'ordinateur) on a bien :

```
EFI		Sans nom	disk0s1
Apple_HFS	MacHD		disk0s2
M$ basic data	UBUNTU		disk0s3
M$ basic data	WINDOWS		disk0s4
```

Installez Snow Leopard sur la partition Macintosh HD.

Terminez l'installation. On arrive sur le bureau de Snow Leopard.

Installez rEFIt (mai 2010 : v 0.14, 6.5Mo) :
- Aller sur http://refit/sourgeforge.net/
- Télécharger l'image disque Mac (.dmg)
- Lancer l'installeur rEFIt.mpkg et installer rEFIt
- Vérifiez l'installation : à la racine de la partition Macintosh HD, doit se trouver un dossier nommé "efi"


II	Installation d'Ubuntu 10.04 : Lucid Lynx

Éjectez le CD de Snow Leopard et insérez celui d'Ubuntu.

Redémarrez l'ordinateur. Vous devriez tomber sur rEFIt. Si c'est Snow Leopard qui boot directement, réessayez. Sinon, dans OS X, ouvrez un terminal et tapez la commande suivante : "cd /efi/refit; sudo ./enable-always.sh" (sans les guillemets).

Bootez sur le CD d'Ubuntu. Après le chargement, choisissez la langue française et booter sur Ubuntu directement depuis le CD ("Essayer Ubuntu"), sans l'installer pour l'instant.

Lancez GParted (menu Système->Administration).

Vérifiez encore une fois que l'on a :

```
/dev/sda1		fat32		EFI
/dev/sda2		hfs+		Macintosh HD
/dev/sda3		fat32		UBUNTU
/dev/sda4		fat32		WINDOWS
```

Ne pas s'occuper de l'espace vide entre les sda 2 et 3, s'il y en a un.

Sélectionnez la troisième partition (sda3, étiquette : UBUNTU), cliquez sur Partition->Formater en->ext3, et appliquez l'opération (une confirmation est demandée).
_Je ne suis pas sûr que cette étape soit essentielle, puisque lors de l'installation d'Ubuntu, nous pouvons encore formater la partition._

Sur le bureau, cliquez sur "Installer Ubuntu" :
- Choisissez la langue française, le fuseau horaire, le clavier France - Apple-Macintosh (important !)
- À l'étape "Préparation de l'espace disque", cliquez sur "Définir les partitions manuellement (avancé)"
- Sélectionnez la partition sda3 en ext3, faire Modifier et :
Utiliser commande système de fichiers journalisé ext3
Demander à formater la partition (case à cocher)
Point de montage : / (tapez un slash "/")
- Un message informe de l'absence de swap. Passer outre l'avertissement (nous devons faire sans) et cliquez sur continuer.
- Définissez votre Identité
- À la dernière étape, cliquez sur "Avancé..." pour vérifier qu'il va bien installer le chargeur de démarrage sur /dev/sda
- Validez, l'installation d'Ubuntu se lance !

À la fin de l'installation, redémarrez.

Le disque d'Ubuntu s'ejecte seul. À l'arrivée sur rEFIt, normalement vous devriez avoir le choix entre lancer OS X depuis "Macintosh HD" ou Linux depuis "HD" (c'est le cas chez moi en tout cas). Insérez maintenant le CD de Windows et redémarrez la machine (flèche vers le haut dans rEFIt).


III	Installation de Windows XP Pro 64 bits

Vous avez maintenant dans rEFIt la possibilité de lancer le CD de Windows. Tapez sur une touche pour booter sur le CD. Le Windows Setup bleu et moche se lance.

Quand le chargement est terminé, tapez sur Entrée pour lancer l'installation. Acceptez la licence.

Dans la liste des partitions, sélectionnez la C: il s'agit de la partition 4, en fat32, qui s'appelle d'ailleurs toujours WINDOWS. Appuyez sur Entrée.

Passez l'avertissement indiquant que d'autres OS sont installés sur le disque.

À l'étape suivante, choisissez l'option de formater la partition en utilisant le système de fichiers NTFS. À l'avertissement, appuyez sur F.

L'installation se fait depuis le disque. Puis l'ordinateur redémarre. Choisissez alors de booter sur le Windows situé sur le disque (cf la petite icône) pour poursuivre l'installation. Remplissez les renseignements demandés.

À la fin de l'installation, rEFIt propose de booter sur OSX ou Windows, mais plus sur Ubuntu. Il faut mettre à jour le GRUB. Pour cela, éjecter le CD de Windows et remettre celui d'Ubuntu. Bootez sur le CD.

Quand Ubuntu est ouvert, allez dans Système->Préférence->Clavier, puis Agencements. Ajoutez l'agencement France Apple-Macintosh et enlevez l'autre.

Ouvrez un terminal : Applications->Accessoires.

Tapez les commandes suivantes, une par une (attention aux espaces) :

```
sudo su -
mkdir /mnt/ubuntu
mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/ubuntu
mount -t proc none /mnt/ubuntu/proc
mount -o bind /dev /mnt/ubuntu/dev
chroot /mnt/ubuntu /bin/bash
apt-get install grub
```

Ici, le terminal vous demande si vous voulez continuer. Tapez O (oui). Cela télécharge GRUB.
_Question aux experts : j'ai vu qu'il existait différentes versions de GRUB. Est-ce la bonne qui est téléchargée ici ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, il faudrait la marche à suivre pour le mettre à jour / le remplacer par le GRUB le plus récent, et pour ceux qui font la manipulation pour la première fois, les instructions pour télécharger directement la bonne version._

Tapez ensuite les commandes :

```
grub-install /dev/sda3
sudo update-grub
```

Si le fichier menu.lst n'existe pas, il faut en générer un (taper y) et taper à nouveau la commande sudo update-grub (vous verrez, le résultat est différent).

Tapez ensuite les commandes :

```
exit
cd
sudo umount /mnt/ubuntu/proc
sudo umount /mnt/ubuntu/dev
sudo umount /mnt/ubuntu
sudo reboot now
```

La dernière commande redémarrage la machine. Le CD d'Ubuntu s'éjecte. Appuyez sur Entrée.

Vous retombez sur rEFIt, et ça devrait être gagné ! Vous avez en effet le choix de booter sur Snow Leopard (partition Macintosh HD), Ubuntu (Partition 3) ou Windows (Partition 4).

Le travail n'est pas entièrement terminé, car la partition de Windows monte sur le bureau d'OSX (ce n'est pas très esthétique), les partitions dans rEFIt ne sont pas nommées, il n'y a pas de partition d'échange ni de SWAP (mais lors d'un précédent essai je n'ai pas réussi à les implanter), mais vous avez trois OS qui tournent ! C'est là l'essentiel.
N'oubliez pas de les mettre tous à jour, et ayez toujours un back-up, car un triple boot comme celui n'est pas forcément d'une stabilité absolue ...


----------



## Sianna (6 Janvier 2011)

Je déterre le sujet ^^mais je commence à en avoir marre d'installer réinstaller restaurer .. etc etc


J'ai mes 3 installs. Avec toutes mes partitions
1 Mac SnowLeopard
2 Windows XP (ou Seven) (32bit)
3 Ubuntu 10.10 (32bit)
4 Swap
(plus celle refit et la partition de 200mo necessaire à windows).

Quand je selectionnai mon Windows, il me renvoyer sur le grub de Ubuntu... j'ai donc réparer le démarrage de windaube en fessant les lignes:

bootrec.exe /fixmbr
bootrec.exe /fixboot
depuis le DVD d'install. Nickel le windows démarre... mais j'ai perdu un compagnons dans l'histoire...

Ubuntu n'existe plus au démarrage de rEfit ... quelqu'un aurait une idée? car je suppose que si je répare Grub il me recassera mon windows...

Merci d'avance!

PS: Es-ce normal que seven plante a mort...?


----------



## nonorf (4 Février 2011)

Bonjour,


J'ai déjà une partition leopard et une windows 7 qui prennent la totalité de mon hdd.

Suis-je obligé de suivre toute la procédure du tuto ou bien y a t'il possibilité d'ajouter un boot Ubuntu sans perte de donnée, en faisant une redimenssionnant la partition leopard ?

Merci


----------



## eWay (22 Avril 2011)

nonorf a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> J'ai déjà une partition leopard et une windows 7 qui prennent la totalité de mon hdd.
> ...



Je suis également intéressé pour rajouter Ubuntu (en modifiant la taille de SL et W7). Je up le sujet et attend de vos nouvelles


----------

